# School me on electric rc! switching from nitro...



## Agfracing (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright so ive always had nitro cars. I started with a losi nitro truck back in the day and have had several different trucks/cars. I just bought my first electric rc, a Traxxas Slash 2wd. I have a few different questions since im a complete noob to electric rc.

What do the terms for the batteries mean? i understand Lipo is the way to go but. What does the number with the c at the end mean? (Burst rate?) 

As for new motors, What does the number of "turns" mean?

And finally.
I see all the aftermarket batteries have different connectors then the traxxas slash (high current connector). Is there an adapter i can buy that plugs into the standard battery and on the other end is a high current connector?

Sorry for being a noob. But if there is anything else i should know feel free to school me.
I searched the forums but couldnt find any solid info for this stuff. I found a few different answers.


----------



## HPIFreak (Feb 17, 2003)

put simply, C is disscharge rate, or current. the higher the C rating the higher current can flow. Turns are the copper wire turns wrapped around the armeture of an electric motor. the more turns, the more torq. but the less turns, the more RPMs (or speed). a 12T motor will be fast, but a 27T motor will have more torq. as for the connector, just buy the plugs you need, some wire, and solder an adapter together.


----------



## Agfracing (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the response. that makes all makes sense. As for my slash, if i go with a lipo battery and a brushless motor am i forced to get a better esc or will the stock one handle it?


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Your more than likely gonna have to change the esc if the motor you have on it is a (brushed) motor unless the esc can do both but i would go with a different esc.


----------



## Agfracing (Mar 29, 2012)

Excellent. Thank you. 
Does anybody know where I can find a decently priced brushless motor/esc combo?
I've been looking on hobbypartz and hobbyking. They atleast seem like decent sites.


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

I like tower hobbies, castle creations makes a good one.


----------



## circuitfxr (Sep 26, 2001)

If you're looking to save money, check e-bay. Lots of brushless setups at reasonable prices. Fair warning......brushless is extremely fast. Some are faster than nitros. Make sure you are ready for the speed.


----------



## nutz4rc (Oct 14, 2003)

The Ezrun and Xerun systems are very good and inexpensive. Service might be more difficult. I run an Xerun 80 amp ESC and 2250 KV brushless motor in my electric 8th scale and it has done a great job so far. It is as fast as those Tekin and Mamba systems I am running against. 

There is an easy way to identify a ESC that will run a brushless motor, it will have three wires for the motor. A brushed only ESC will only have two motor wires. Some ESCs can run both brushed and bruhless motors. Some ESCs can also run sensored and sensorless motors.


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

Agfracing said:


> Alright so ive always had nitro cars. I started with a losi nitro truck back in the day and have had several different trucks/cars. I just bought my first electric rc, a Traxxas Slash 2wd. I have a few different questions since im a complete noob to electric rc.
> 
> What do the terms for the batteries mean? i understand Lipo is the way to go but. What does the number with the c at the end mean? (Burst rate?)
> 
> ...


.......

Lipo batteries if charged/handled wrong are bombs- no joke they will explode I have a Dynamite Vision ultra charger it was $40 new on eBay and it charges every style of battery get that or one like it do not charge them above 5 amps for the first few times 

other than that if you keep the brushed 12t motor buy a gallon of distilled water and some electric motor cleaner and break the motor in - in water for 30 minutes or so usinghte4 throttle trim on the radio to control the RPM (low as possible)


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Never heard of using distilled water on a motor? Hows that work? Ive been taught water and electric dont mix.:dude:


----------



## swingerguy340 (Jul 17, 2007)

TamiyaKing said:


> Never heard of using distilled water on a motor? Hows that work? Ive been taught water and electric dont mix.:dude:


distilled water is De-ionized it works great fro breaking in R/C motors (brushed) I've never done it with a brushless and doubt it would work

it's to break in the motor and keep it cool while doing so plus the dirt and what not created by the motor in the water won't stick to the motor... 

then once 30 or so minutes have gone by take it out of the water and spray it down with a good electric motor cleaner and oil the bushings and use lighter fluid in a pinch to clean the com of water (I would use Slick7 com lube from slot cars)


----------



## TamiyaKing (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for that tid bit of info:thumbsup:


----------



## couchcrawler (Apr 16, 2014)

Good info here


----------

